# Simple Balisong Manipulation



## Phil Elmore (Apr 23, 2004)

*Simple Balisong (Butterfly Knife) Manipulation*


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks for posting this, I'm a big fan of bali's. Unfortunately I can't legally carry one in the city where I live.  I'm familiar with the openings you've shown but they are good ones to start with for anyone interested in learning how to use a balisong.  (they're also probably the only ones I'd use in a SD scenario, K.I.S.S. )


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 24, 2004)

Got my first balisong when I was 12.  Bruised my knuckles flipping it around and shaved the prints off my finger tips with it til I learned how to use it.  Lot's of fun.  Where'd you get the trainer?  I'd like to have one of those for the dojo.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Apr 24, 2004)

The trainer is made by Benchmade Knives.  I'll be publishing a review of the Model 42, which the live blade on which the trainer is based.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 24, 2004)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> Got my first balisong when I was 12


In college I would lie on my bed and flip it in one hand while reading (holding the book in my other hand). Eventually a suitemate asked me not to do so as the clicking was driving him crazy.

It took me a long time to get the reverse grip opening to work for me. A trainer knife would've helped!


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 24, 2004)

arnisador said:
			
		

> In college I would lie on my bed and flip it in one hand while reading (holding the book in my other hand). Eventually a suitemate asked me not to do so as the clicking was driving him crazy.
> 
> It took me a long time to get the reverse grip opening to work for me. A trainer knife would've helped!


Yeah, flipping a balisong is great stress relief.  My parents used to tell me the same thing about the noise but tolerated it since the first lawn I ever mowed payed for the knife and they were happy to see me making my own money instead of moochin' off them.  I'm not sure what the local laws are around here any more.  I'll have to check but I know they sell 'em at the "flea market" and most of the knife shops.


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 24, 2004)

arnisador said:
			
		

> In college I would lie on my bed and flip it in one hand while reading (holding the book in my other hand). Eventually a suitemate asked me not to do so as the clicking was driving him crazy.


Funny how that works, I had/have the same problem with my roomates.  Although, I had one roomate in college who was obviously not comfortable with weapons (liberals...yuck) he was also a real pain in the A** but after he saw me playing with my bali he didn't bother me anymore


----------



## arnisador (Apr 25, 2004)

This was a Baptist minister pursuing his Ph.D. in religion, but his opposition wasn't moral--he was a Felix Unger type and the noise drove him crazy.


----------



## Andrew Evans (Apr 26, 2004)

Sharp Phil said:
			
		

> The trainer is made by Benchmade Knives.  I'll be publishing a review of the Model 42, which the live blade on which the trainer is based.



We recently ordered a couple for customers. Both the live blade and trainer models had cast titanium handles and a spring action latches. Great knives! 

I look forward to seeing Sharp Phil's review, as my experience have been limited to the poor man's flea market specials.


----------



## lone wolf (Apr 26, 2004)

the balisong is the best edged weapon ever made,i hope to see more on this awesome blade.i've been playing around with them for about a year and boy they sure are hard to operate,but like anything else practice makes perfect


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 27, 2004)

I have a BM42 bali.  Its a good knife.  Handles are titanium and took a little time to get used to since they are much lighter than my old BM with brass handles.  The smooth action (feels like its lined with teflon) makes up for the weight difference however.  Its a different feeling, rather than relying as much on momentum of the weight, it feels more like a smooth gliding action.


----------



## sungkit (May 22, 2004)

The balsisong has its advantages and disadtanges just like everything. Th epositive is that it is easily concealed compared to a lot of fixed handle knives. It must be remembered though, that the manilpualations fall into 2 categories: demonstrative and practical. Many of the techniques are nice to watch, but in the heat of of violatile situation with the antagonist closing in on you, often the techniques may not be quick enough or can be risky. I am not saying that they all are not quick enough , but often you will not have the time to draw the balisong safely.

The best master of te balisong that I have met is the man I train with here in te Philippines, Master Nilo Limpin. He teaches the demonstartion techniques and the combative.


----------



## ShaolinWolf (May 23, 2004)

Hey, are the Archangel Balisong by cold steel, and the balisong by Benchmade really worth it? I know the specs and the build and all that, but I was just wondering if it's a good idea to get them as opposed to getting the cheaper ones. The cheaper ones can range from $4-$22 at the Flea markets. 


:asian:


----------



## KenpoTex (May 23, 2004)

ShaolinWolf said:
			
		

> Hey, are the Archangel Balisong by cold steel, and the balisong by Benchmade really worth it? I know the specs and the build and all that, but I was just wondering if it's a good idea to get them as opposed to getting the cheaper ones. The cheaper ones can range from $4-$22 at the Flea markets.



If you're just getting started buy yourself a cheap one...better yet, a couple of them.  When you start out you'll probably drop them quite a bit (unless I'm just more of a klutz than everyone else) and I'd rather drop a $5 one that a $100+ Benchmade or Cold Steel.  I'd also recomend leaving one kind of dull until you quit forgetting which handle is which 

As far as the benchmades and cold steels, they are nice, I plan on getting either one of those or a Microtech pretty soon but it's probably not worth it if you can't legally carry one and I wouldn't recomend those for a first knife.


----------



## Cthulhu (May 23, 2004)

I think one of the big differences between an expensive 'name brand' balisong and a flea market model is materials used.  From what I've seen, the flea market models are usually just cheap 440 stainless.  The more expensive balisongs usually are made of higher quality steel.

Also, I've seen some extremely cheap flea market balisongs that had simple bent pins for hinges, while more expensive models have some sort of screw-in rivet or other more stable hardware.

Cthulhu


----------



## ShaolinWolf (May 23, 2004)

True Cthulhu. Flea market and most knives, swords, and daggers are made of 440 cheap stainless steel. I have several knives(no balisong, sadly, but over the summer...). The good ones are made of like 1040 carbon steel and other stuff. Way better. But of course, more expensive. 

Anyways, Thanks guys.


----------



## RubyMoon (May 23, 2004)

ShaolinWolf said:
			
		

> Hey, are the Archangel Balisong by cold steel, and the balisong by Benchmade really worth it? I know the specs and the build and all that, but I was just wondering if it's a good idea to get them as opposed to getting the cheaper ones. The cheaper ones can range from $4-$22 at the Flea markets.


I bought several "cheap" balisongs when I was younger, but every single one of them wore out and became utterly useless after a relatively short amount of time. Then I purchased a Benchmade Bali-Song (back then I think I paid about $70). That very same Bali-Song is sitting on my desk in front of me as I type this, and works just as perfectly now as it did fifteen years ago. I have never had any reason to buy another balisong in all those years. Even after all the abuse I've put this knife through, the mechanism is still smooth and not overly loose, the blade still holds an edge, and it still looks and feels great. 

So yes...in my opinion, if you can afford the price and really want a quality knife that will last...it's worth it!


----------



## ShaolinWolf (May 24, 2004)

RubyMoon said:
			
		

> I bought several "cheap" balisongs when I was younger, but every single one of them wore out and became utterly useless after a relatively short amount of time. Then I purchased a Benchmade Bali-Song (back then I think I paid about $70). That very same Bali-Song is sitting on my desk in front of me as I type this, and works just as perfectly now as it did fifteen years ago. I have never had any reason to buy another balisong in all those years. Even after all the abuse I've put this knife through, the mechanism is still smooth and not overly loose, the blade still holds an edge, and it still looks and feels great.
> 
> So yes...in my opinion, if you can afford the price and really want a quality knife that will last...it's worth it!


Ok, Thanks, that helps. I'll start out with the cheap ones to get the hang of the balisong(haven't gotten the hang yet, just did it real slow). The I'll move on to the benchmade. I don't like the over $200 price from cold steel. Benchmade's it like a little over $100. So, I'll go there once I get it down .

And wow, 15 years. That's nice that it lasts that long, and longer. Nice.

:asian:


----------



## KenpoTex (May 25, 2004)

check out this site for some good tips regarding balisongs.  they have a lot of techniques taught step-by-step as well as maintenance tips etc.

www.balisongxtreme.com


----------



## ShaolinWolf (May 25, 2004)

ShaolinWolf said:
			
		

> Ok, Thanks, that helps. I'll start out with the cheap ones to get the hang of the balisong(haven't gotten the hang yet, just did it real slow). The I'll move on to the benchmade. I don't like the over $200 price from cold steel. Benchmade's it like a little over $100. So, I'll go there once I get it down .
> 
> And wow, 15 years. That's nice that it lasts that long, and longer. Nice.
> 
> :asian:


Actually, I was wrong. The Trainers at Benchmade are $100, the actuall knives are $200. But they are still cheaper than Cold Steel's Balisong. That's like anywhere from $219-$249, the prices fluctuate during closer seasons.

:asian:


----------



## ShaolinWolf (May 25, 2004)

http://www.knifezilla.com/

Way too many butterfly knives for sale here...


----------

